# CJ Brown carp



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Catfishhunter1 caught a nice 6-7# Carp at CJ today on a circle hook baited with cut Shad, fish just picked it up and ripped across the water with it, circle was buried right in the corner of the mouth by the way it was a snelled 6/0 circle hook, fish was on a gravel bed in a foot of water.........Doc


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I seem to recall catchin a CJbrown carp also  I'd like to get back in that area when the big women are moving in. THE CATKING !!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

doc..thanks for callin me and gave me the boost to go and fished myself.got 3 carp and a small flathead, he ate the boilie...i guess you got yourself a new net*bleep* now..LOL..


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hey man that is too funny. I have necver caught a carp on shad before theres a first for everything. Hey cl i did manage to get another carp at taylorsville dam with zfish tonight. lol i dont even fish for arp and still caught 2


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i hear ya dood..lets see if you can catch 1 ON PURPOSE..


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hmmmm am i allowed to use nightcrawlers


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hell no..whaddaya think??


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

lol well then i wont catch none on purpose if i cant use nightcrawlers


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ... Hey Doc I know you mostly fish for Cats there but how much crappie and eye fishing do you do? I think that may be my new close to home walleye lake.  Looking forward to it and looking real forward to finishin my boat soon. Catking. When the boat is done are you gonna come up this way and feesh.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I smelled a boat ride and low and behold, I found one  Hey Zfish, I think I mentioned the test netting they did at CJ while the Doctor was there. MONSTER WALLEYE!!! I bet WE can find them   THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catfishhunter1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hey doc u see this crap lol


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL... Quote WE can find them... Hmm.. .I bet you can post them or talk them to death. Watch them start floating up and low and behold he'll have a #1 Walleye now.  Sorry King just couldnt resist. We'll be up there very soon just doing some upgrades the weekend and next week. Should be out and fishing the following weekend.


----------

